# Dino Cazares strings tension



## yevetz (Aug 31, 2007)

In this vid he said that he use 0.52 for 7 string and 0.64 for 8 string 

Like I want 

He use F#BEADGBE tuning 

Like I want too

Maybe Dino Is my relative ?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 31, 2007)

I just tuned my H-207 down to F# standard with a 64 as the low string and damn it's loose although it sounds alright, his is baritone scale but it's still loose even with that.


----------



## Ishan (Aug 31, 2007)

I have a 26.5" scale with a .070 and can't get lower than G with a good tension, F# sounds out of tune while G is allright. So F# on a 27" scale with a .070 should be ok I guess.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 31, 2007)

I didn't know the Ibanez UV came out in 1996..


----------



## newamerikangospel (Aug 31, 2007)

I put a set of 11-70 on my 25.5 squire pos and G# feels too light. I got used to the schecter 26.5


----------



## ohio_eric (Aug 31, 2007)

Stephen Carpenter refuses to use heavier than a .059 for low F#. It's all personal preference. I tend to play pretty heavy handed so I like more string tension. But that's just me.


----------



## Maniacal (Sep 1, 2007)

The strings on my 8 are 09 - 84


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 1, 2007)

For the record 'loose' strings should not go out of tune. You might want to stretch the strings a bit or something. Maybe its bad hardware. I've tuned obscenely low with light gauges before and i never had any problems. I know exactly why Dino does this. My RG2228 came with a .065 for the F# and although I would have preferred a .068 or .070, it stayed in tune and worked out fine.


----------



## Xykhron (Sep 1, 2007)

I think Dino's chords tension is ok, 'coz is also baritone. I have 0.13-0.56+0.64 for B standar tuning in my COW7 and works fine, so if you raise the lenght you should not give an extra-tension raising also the gauge (that's my opinnion only)


----------



## Nick (Sep 1, 2007)

yeah sounds like the strings havnt been properly stretched if they are going out of tune, which would make sense if the tension is fairly weak. 

You should always stretch the shit out of new strings when your using a fairly light guage for whatever tuning or they will, as described, go out of tune.


----------



## dpm (Sep 1, 2007)

What you'll get with a moderate to heavy attack and light strings like that is a distinct change in pitch as the note sustains - the attack pulls the string tighter thus higher in pitch and as it settles down the pitch drops.


----------



## skinhead (Sep 1, 2007)

I think that Dino uses that gauge of strings because his guitar it's 30" scale.


----------



## yevetz (Sep 2, 2007)

skinhead said:


> I think that Dino uses that gauge of strings because his guitar it's 30" scale.



NO it's a regular Ibanez 2228 with 27" scale


----------



## alvaro (Sep 2, 2007)

yevetz said:


> NO it's a regular Ibanez 2228 with 27" scale



I've seen the video and Skinhead is right... is not a RG228, ITS A CUSTOM. Dino's Ibby scale is 30", maybe 32". Without this, using .064 for F# would be impossible.


----------



## Desecrated (Sep 2, 2007)

It is a neckthru guitar therefore it cannot be the 2228. Also ibanez went out with the information about dinos guitar long before the 2228 was built.


----------



## Variant (Sep 2, 2007)

alvaro said:


> I've seen the video and Skinhead is right... is not a RG228, ITS A CUSTOM. Dino's Ibby scale is 30", maybe 32". Without this, using .064 for F# would be impossible.



Dino's current RG8 is a LACS neck-through model, which he has said is a 27" scale length, which is the same as the production Prestige RG2228 which are shipped with .064 on the F#. It is admittedly a tad on the lose side, but sounds and plays fine with a reasonably light touch (also keep in mind that Dino likes light strings and he says they're an integral part of his sound). Personally, I'd like a little more tension, so I'm going to try one of my old E.B. .070's on there when I get a chance.


----------



## AVH (Sep 2, 2007)

Variant said:


> Dino's current RG8 is a LACS neck-through model, which he has said is a 27" scale length, which is the same as the production Prestige RG2228 which are shipped with .064 on the F#. It is admittedly a tad on the lose side, but sounds and plays fine with a reasonably light touch (also keep in mind that Dino likes light strings and he says they're an integral part of his sound). Personally, I'd like a little more tension, so I'm going to try one of my old E.B. .070's on there when I get a chance.


 
That is correct, his is a neck-through 27". I found it a bit humorous when Dino said "So when the 8 string came out, I was like "Perfect"", as if Ibby was just casually making them.  I really felt he should have given credit where credit was due - as the fact that he initially got the idea after playing Marten's backstage (at a Mesh gig in New York, I believe he told me), and then going gaga over it, then promply phoning Tak at LACS and ordering one right away.
That, apparently, is the deal. Great guitarist though!


----------



## alvaro (Sep 3, 2007)

Its strange.... watching the video i had the feel that his guitar's neck was longer that the RG228 one, so i misleaded and thought about mesguggah's ones. Dino must be really short person!


----------



## Naren (Sep 3, 2007)

I watched this video when this thread was first posted, but I forgot to post on it. Very interesting video. I was not aware that the EMG707 was created because of Dino's request.  Very cool. I have 707s in one of my guitars and they sound amazing (although my tone sounds nothing even remotely like Dino's).



alvaro said:


> I've seen the video and Skinhead is right... is not a RG228, ITS A CUSTOM. Dino's Ibby scale is 30", maybe 32". Without this, using .064 for F# would be impossible.



"Impossible"?  So it must have been "impossible" when I tuned my 25.5" sevenstring down to F# with a 60 gauge string? Sure, it was really really loose, but it wasn't impossible. I've tuned to F#, F, and even the E below a six-string's lowest string with a 59 gauge string on my 27" scale and, while in F#, F, and E, it was looser than I would have liked if it was my regular tuning, it was FAR from "impossible" and was actually quite comfortable. It sounded very cool through the EMG707s and a triple rectifier.

The guitarist in my old band used a 64 gauge string on a 25.5" Ibanez 7-string for F tuning (half-step below the F# which Dino is using on his eight-string) and he has been tuning to F for 6-8 years. I'd like you to tell him that what he's doing is "impossible."

"Impossible"?  Geez.


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 3, 2007)

Naren, once I tuned my 25.5 Parker Fly Deluxe to B standard with 10-46  I got in a heinous car accident and I was kind of weak for a while...it actually felt okay though somehow


----------



## Scarpie (Sep 3, 2007)

Dendroaspis said:


> That is correct, his is a neck-through 27". I found it a bit humorous when Dino said "So when the 8 string came out, I was like "Perfect"", as if Ibby was just casually making them.  I really felt he should have given credit where credit was due - as the fact that he initially got the idea after playing Marten's backstage (at a Mesh gig in New York, I believe he told me), and then going gaga over it, then promply phoning Tak at LACS and ordering one right away.
> That, apparently, is the deal. Great guitarist though!




i can attest to this being very accurate, for i was at that meshuggah show where dino made an appearance and i for one think dino is a dick for NOT giving credit. cause he was drooling over the 8's. and now ,,, well,, we all know how this ended.


----------



## AVH (Sep 3, 2007)

Scarpie said:


> i can attest to this being very accurate, for i was at that meshuggah show where dino made an appearance and i for one think dino is a dick for NOT giving credit. cause he was drooling over the 8's. and now ,,, well,, we all know how this ended.


----------



## philkilla (Sep 3, 2007)

Dino's been using 50's since before the obsolete days.


----------



## Demanufacture (Mar 6, 2008)

i been looking everywhere to see what gauge strings dino uses when he plays in A tuning, like he did in Fear Factory during the OBSOLETE era.
he uses 0.52 in B tuning but i need to figure out what he uses in A tuning and i know that he likes his strings light
if someone can help please do!!!
i feel kinda dumb righ tnow im playing 0.52 string in A tuning on my Ibanez rg7620 and its to looose!


----------



## canuck brian (Mar 6, 2008)

I have an 8 string in 25.5. I use a 68 on the F#. It doesnt' go out of tune, it's a little floppy but
it's totally usable and it intonates fine.

I normally use a 54 on the low B....


EDIT:
(just realized how old this thread was.)


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 6, 2008)

i strung up a 6 to A with 9's. dont see what thats so insane


----------



## cow 7 sig (Mar 12, 2008)

i use 12 to 56+60 on my cow7 tuned to f#.its not that bad


----------

